# Does Wordmark Moab have a projected opening date ?



## sun starved Gayle

I have looked, and cannot find one.


----------



## easyrider

I thought it was going to open in the Summer of 2020 but this articles says the end of 2020. 

Bill






						The Times-Independent
					






					moabtimes.com
				




Representatives from Wyndham Destinations, Gardiner Properties, and Zwick Construction celebrate the groundbreaking of a future proposed WorldMark by Wyndham vacation club resort in Moab, Utah. The new resort is expected to open at the end of 2020.


----------



## easyrider

You tube clip. We plan on towing our jeeps and razors up, not a pedal bike,lol.

Bill


----------



## ecwinch

The most recent Quarterly Management report on the Worldmark website (filed under the Board of Directors section), is showing by the end of 2020. Pictures indicate that framing is almost complete for most buildings.


----------



## DAman

And the credit values will be reasonable


----------



## geist1223

LOL


----------



## Tacoma

Did a random airbnb check for a week in March. My minimum requirements were 2bed/2bath sleeps 4. Average price around $300US a night. So even with inflated points required it will be a great place for worldmark owners and I'm positive will have no problems booking out most of the year.


----------



## ecwinch

Quit disrupting the bash fest with your logic and facts.


----------



## CO skier

Tacoma said:


> Did a random airbnb check for a week in March. My minimum requirements were 2bed/2bath sleeps 4. Average price around $300US a night. So even with inflated points required it will be a great place for worldmark owners and I'm positive will have no problems booking out most of the year.


The "average WorldMark owner" owns about 17,000 credits.  At the 2020 maintenance fee rate, that is about $0.084/credit.

AirBnb average $300 x 7 nights = $2100, sleeps 4.

If history is any guide, WM Moab will come in at 16,000 - 18,000 Red Season credits per week for a 2 Bedroom *sleeps 6*, or $1350 - $1500.  Very reasonable.

Even more reasonable would be the midweek nights at $140 - $155 per night, High Season.

By comparison, WM West Yellowstone is 13,000 credits for a 2 bedroom during Red Season.  WM West Yellowstone has three Seasons -- Red, White and Blue.  I predict WM Moab will have only two -- Red and White.  Even at the higher credit values and with no Blue Season, WM Moab is sure to see a higher annual occupancy level than the lower cost WM West Yellowstone resort.


----------



## CO skier

I also predict it will be extraordinarily difficult to make the left turn out of the WM Moab resort between about 8 a.m. and 4 p.m. during the busy season to access the route to Arches and Canyonlands. Sadly, there are sure to be accidents involving WM Owners trying to make that left turn.  I was not there for the entire 8 hours, but for 5 minutes during that time, it was literally impossible to make a left turn onto highway US-191 -- just normal traffic in my opinion for between 8 a.m. and 4 p.m. .  I had to drive to the next major intersection south and make a U-Turn.  No big deal, just inconvenient.


----------



## easyrider

WM Moab picture . No construction because of covid 19.


----------



## geist1223

In the 1st BOD Meeting of the year but before COVID19 hit it was 4th Quarter 2020.


----------

